# Any snowbirds, coming to florida



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

If you are in st Augustine, or close, pm me, I would love just to say hi, I'm in St Augustine every Saturday, and just love to talk face to face with other knitters, or crochet ect. Library, public place, everyone should be careful. 

I'm the only person I know who knits, lol, but there is a group who meet at the library in saint Augustine south, 

Jan


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Jan, there is also Knitt Knatts which meets bi-weekly in the St Augustine Record conference room.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm coming to Fla., but will be in Palm Bay....A little too far!
Will be there 'til April


----------



## moosieme (Oct 23, 2016)

Careful of what?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

moosieme said:


> Careful of what?


I simply meant to be careful in general, knitting groups in a public place, wonderful. Just careful where you meet people you don't know. I'm just a suspicious person, maybe I'm overly cautious. Sometimes we focus on ideas rather our surroundings.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I live in Central Florida. Been to St Augustine once. It is wonderful up there!


----------



## moosieme (Oct 23, 2016)

Thinking of getting a place in Flagler-st Augustine area for some winter months. Seeing your post is a bit unnerving! I'm a crocheter, so maybe I'll be ok! ;-)


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

moosieme said:


> Thinking of getting a place in Flagler-st Augustine area for some winter months. Seeing your post is a bit unnerving! I'm a crocheter, so maybe I'll be ok! ;-)


Don't be worried, I was making a general statement, just general, regarding any area, state or whatever, it just came out wrong

Jan


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

moosieme said:


> Thinking of getting a place in Flagler-st Augustine area for some winter months. Seeing your post is a bit unnerving! I'm a crocheter, so maybe I'll be ok! ;-)


My nephew tells me Flagler Beach and the main road near it was destroyed by Hurricane.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

A1A has been temporarily rebuilt and is open now. They will be fully reconstructing it, but wanted to get it open for the businesses that could only be accessed from A1A.


----------



## KT-Lakegirl (Jan 17, 2014)

I will be in Port Richey, Jan, Feb, Mar, & Apr.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I will be in Destin, Feb. 1- March 15. I would say I'm a low grade "intermediate knitter".


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Scarf Bomb Jax (see our FB page) has a group that meets most Sundays at Panera, 661 Blanding Blvd, Orange Park, 32073, from 1-4pm. We knit and Crochet scarves, hats, and mittens for persons experiencing homelessness. Yarn provided for this. Come join us.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Scarf Bomb Jax (see our FB page) has a group that meets most Sundays at Panera, 661 Blanding Blvd, Orange Park, 32073, from 1-4pm. We knit and Crochet scarves, hats, and mittens for persons experiencing homelessness. Yarn provided for this. Come join us.


----------

